

xkcd is now selling reddit schwag, potentially starting geek merch empire - kn0thing
http://blog.reddit.com/2009/02/get-your-reddit-and-xkcd-merch-all-in.html

======
kn0thing
Oh, and if you buy a shirt, there's still a chance for a free bobblehead - and
all it takes is 3 hamsters and 1 Richard Stallman:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/7zxqk/xkcd_store...](http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/7zxqk/xkcd_store_now_selling_reddit_gear/c07v2l1)

------
barredo
"geek merch empire", for now, thinkgeek it's, right?

